

A comparison of Javascript IDEs - edtechdev
http://www.nilzorblog.com/2013/12/a-comparison-of-javascript-ides.html

======
rschmitty
Anyone know how to replicate the sublime text CTRL+D multiple cursor thing in
IntelliJ? I realize you can refactor variables/functions/classes but sometimes
you need to CTRL+D text that isnt in those refactor groups

